# Puyallup Fair



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

First day of the fair was today. My 3-6 doe Tough Love got second in an 11 goat class, so I think she will receive 5 points.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here's my doe Hope who was 6 months and 3 days in the 6-9 class. She got fourth.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here's Hope and a mystery Goat Spot goat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on your win! Are you going to make us guess who the other goat is?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Day Two. Different judge and different result. My red doe Scrappy Doo won the 3-6! I think there was 11 in there in which case that is 10 points. I was pretty jacked.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is great! Congratulations!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Wow, that is great! Congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, beautiful does! Your red doe is such an eye catcher.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice! Congratulations! I'll have to go see if the Mystery doe's owners have posted about this! He he he!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful goats!! Congrats! And little Bella says "hi" I just love her - she's such a character !


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

milk and honey said:


> Beautiful goats!! Congrats! And little Bella says "hi" I just love her - she's such a character !


So glad she's doing well. And thanks!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tim you've really come a long way in a short period of time! Congrats!! Love seeing your goats in the ring too.

For everyones info (too tired & lazy to start my own thread, besides there's nothing to brag about) Only that I had another rockin good time.
On Fri Mike told me she was the most muscled but the first 1/3 of her body lacked width. He didn't say so but she isn't very elegant.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> T
> For everyones info (too tired & lazy to start my own thread, besides there's nothing to brag about) Only that I had another rockin good time.
> On Fri Mike told me she was the most muscled but the first 1/3 of her body lacked width. He didn't say so but she isn't very elegant.


I liked this goat of yours....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the pics *and* the compliment! 
She's an Auto Repeater gr daughter complete with those signature ears; brown with white strip. We called her Auto Ears till we came up with "What Four".
It was her first time in ring & the only leading she got was to the fitting stand.

ps your wife takes GREAT pictures!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

WOOT!  Grats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!! I was so excited for you! That was so awesome! You does are incredible.  

Sooo, I think since Dazzle was 2nd the next day, she won her sire/dam their first points too. There were 11 goats the next day too. That's cool! And Tough Love gave Ruthless his first points too right?  

Dandi looks like she's throwing somebody a look in that one pic...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Sooo, I think since Dazzle was 2nd the next day, she won her sire/dam their first points too. There were 11 goats the next day too. That's cool! And Tough Love gave Ruthless his first points too right?


I believe that is right, but I never trust it until I see it on the ABGA website.


----------

